# Houston Plant Fest 2009



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

All,

If you are planning to attend to the Houston Plant Fest please post here to let Nikolay know.

Here is the link with information:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=439766&postcount=1


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I will try to make it.
Let me know if we decide to carpool.*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bill & I are going to try to go.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Shane and I should be able to go.


----------

